# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  povorka za prava zena na trzistu rada 8.3.2008.

## ivarica

Aktivstkinje i aktivisti, prijateljice i prijatelji,

Zenska mreza Hrvatske u suradnji sa zenskim sekcijama Saveza samostalnih
sindikata Hrvatske, Hrvatske udruge sindikata i Nezavisnih hrvatskih
sindikata organizira javnu manifestaciju povodom Medjunarodnog dana zena
pod sloganom "100 godina zenskih prosvjeda - 100 godina neispunjenih
zahtjeva".

Pozivamo Vas da nam se pridruzite u subotu 08. marta u prosvjednoj povorci
za prava zena na trzistu rada. Okupljanje za prosvjednu povorku ce biti u
11 sati ispred Kerum-a  u Tratinskoj 2 (kod Cibone). Povorka ce se kretati
Savskom, Masarykovom i Preradovicevom ulicom do Cvjetnog trga, gdje ce se
odrzati prigodni program.

Podrzite nas, pridruzite nam se, ponesite transparente i izvore buke  :Smile: 

za Zensku mrezu,
Sanja

----------


## Maja

nadam se da će mi mala žena ozdravit do tada

----------


## flower

a u provinciji, nema niceg?

----------


## pinocchio

mi ćemo u povorku.

----------


## renata

probat cu doc
(samo u zenskom sastavu  :Wink:  )

najzanimljivije mi je sto vecina zena (ma skoro sve) misli da ovo nema smisla. vidi odaziv na topic.

----------


## renata

jesu slale neke detalje, konkretne zahtjeve?

----------


## ivarica

ZAGREB - U povodu Međunarodnog dana žena, Ženska mreža Hrvatska u suradnji sa Savezom samostalnih sindikata Hrvatske, Nezavisnim hrvatskim sindikatima i Hrvatskom udrugom sindikata, u subotu, 8. ožujka, organizirat će u Zagrebu prosvjednu povorku od Tratinske do Cvjetnoga trga, pod motom "100 godina ženske borbe - 100 godina neispunjenih zahtjeva".

Koordinatorica Ženske mreže Hrvatska Bojana Genov na današnjoj je konferenciji za novinare najavila kako im je cilj upozoriti na sve lošiji položaj žena na tržištu rada, te spore promjene u odnosima društvene moći žena i muškaraca.

Trgovina Kerum u Tratinskoj ulici, odakle će povorka krenuti prema Cvjetnom trgu, nije izabrana slučajno, rekla je Genov pojašnjavajući kako je upravo Kerum, u kojemu blagajnice moraju stajati, a ne smiju sjediti za blagajnom, jedan od simbola ugnjetavanja žena.

Žene su još uvijek manjina među zaposlenima, a one koje rade, prosječno imaju 11 posto manju plaću od muškaraca, rekla je Božica Žilić iz Ženske sekcije Saveza samostalnih sindikata Hrvatske.

Po njezinim riječima, starosna mirovina žena je 19,8 posto niža od mirovine muškarca.

Žilić je upozorila kako se više od 85 posto svih ugovora o radu sklapa na određeno vrijeme dodajući da dok Zakon o radu kaže kako je to izuzetak, za hrvatske je radnice to postalo pravilo.

Organizatori su pozvali hrvatske građanke i građane da im se pridruže u subotnjoj povorci, koja kreće u 11 sati.

----------


## Frida

Vidimo se ispred Keruma!

----------


## larmama

i nas dvije zenske cemo u povorku   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

priznajem, bila sam lijena po onom šugavom vremenu vući nevu na prosjede :/  jel' netko bio?

----------


## emily

nisi gledala vijesti na RTL?   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> priznajem, bila sam lijena po onom šugavom vremenu vući nevu na prosjede :/  jel' netko bio?


pa bilo je oko 200 sudionika/ca mislim

a ako mislis na forumasice, bile smo maja, renata, frida, macek, ninocka76 i ja. mozda i neke druge undercover


na stranicama zenske mreze mozete vidjeti sve tv priloge

http://www.zenska-mreza.hr/

----------

